# Update on Ike



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, first I lost my computer last monday night, had to go buy a new one today. 
I took Ike last Tuesday to a new vet , as I was uncomfortable with the other one. She didn't explaine anything about his decending testicle. So we went to this new one he had a check up and he still has or got it again coccidia and has an ear infection. He has been on meds and doing fine. He will still get his surgery this coming Wed.,the 13th. The Dr said he can feel the testicle and will have to make a slit on the side of the one that is down to get it, but he doesn't see a problem. He really impressed me and my husband, took his time with Ike and talked to us for a long time. He also has 2 Chi's. He said he loved Ike's markings and said what a good boy he is, he made us proud. He just let's anyone handle him and is so good, out in public.
Me and Ike are so glad to be back on line again. We missed all of you.

Now off to catch up on post!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh good to hear you found a vet that is knowledgeable and takes his time to talk with his clients. Sending lots of good thoughts for Ike's "big day", I know he will be just fine.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sounds like you found a great vet. Will be thinking of you all and Ike's upcoming surgery. Please keep us posted


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad you found a good vet! I know how hard that is. My moms chi Rocky is getting neutered on Monday, so he and Ike can heal together! Lol. Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks you ladies. I feel so much better.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Little Ike  good luck!x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this news of Ike. I will search out other post. In the meantime, glad you found a vet you are happy with--that is so important. I will be remembering Ike as he undergoes surgery it sounds like for trouble with his testicles. Big (((hugs))) to him!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy to hear you like your vet! Thinking of lil Ike! Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Evelyn! :ngreet2:

Give that pretty boy of yours a kiss from aunty LS. I'm wishing him a successful
surgery and speedy recovery. Glad you found a vet you're fond of, it's not
always easy. I found one many years ago and told him to his face that "I ain't
lettin' go"!!! lol  I really did tell him if he ever moves, we'll just have to follow!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hey Evelyn! :ngreet2:
> 
> Give that pretty boy of yours a kiss from aunty LS. I'm wishing him a successful
> surgery and speedy recovery. Glad you found a vet you're fond of, it's not
> ...


Ha! LS, when we first moved down to FL and I had to find a vet for then, Sadie and Jackie, I was beside myslef, cause I loved the vet we had back in NJ and we had him for many years. It hard to find good vets, humand Dr's now days. So many are in just for the money. The other vet we just left had people and their pets going through that office like a herd of cattle. I was just so uncomfortable. But we are happy now.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I'm glad you found a good vet! I know how hard that is. My moms chi Rocky is getting neutered on Monday, so he and Ike can heal together! Lol. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


My thoughts are with Rocky tomorrow, hope all goes well for him.


----------

